# Your rating can only go down not up.....



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Since its the last 500 trips, every 5 star you get doesn't increase your rating, since it usually replaces another 5 star, but if you get a 4 star or less it goes down since it replaced a 5 star. a much better system would be looking at the next 500 trips, not the last 500 trips. so every 5 star you get would help boost a rating.

so with the current system lets say you do 10 trips, get all 5's but get 1 1 star, since its the last 500 trips that 1 star will bring the rating down as it replaced a 5 star rating, (the first in a cycle of 500) and no amount of 5 stars will boost your average since for every 5 stars you gain, you lose the same amount, your rating only goes up when you replace a 1 star etc with a 5 star, which could take months

A better system wouldn't look at the last 500 trips, it would measure rating in blocks of 500. Every 500 trips you make an average is calculated, so when someone low rates you the next 5 you get will boost your rating and nullify the power of the whiners.............


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Since its the last 500 trips, every 5 star you get doesn't increase your rating, since it usually replaces another 5 star, but if you get a 4 star or less it goes down since it replaced a 5 star. a much better system would be looking at the next 500 trips, not the last 500 trips. so every 5 star you get would help boost a rating.
> 
> so with the current system lets say you do 10 trips, get all 5's but get 1 1 star, since its the last 500 trips that 1 star will bring the rating down as it replaced a 5 star rating, (the first in a cycle of 500) and no amount of 5 stars will boost your average since for every 5 stars you gain, you lose the same amount, your rating only goes up when you replace a 1 star etc with a 5 star, which could take months
> 
> A better system wouldn't look at the last 500 trips, it would measure rating in blocks of 500. Every 500 trips you make an average is calculated, so when someone low rates you the next 5 you get will boost your rating and nullify the power of the whiners.............


Huh? I passed the 500 milestone two weeks ago. I have since gone from 4.94 to 4.95. I should be at 4.96 within the next 2 weeks as a few more 4 stars come off.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should be more concerned about maximizing your income than your rating unless it gets close to 4.60.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well yes and no..

The truth of the matter is that after 500 trips the rating MIGHT change depending on if the ride 500 rides ago is the same rating as your last ride or not.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I have seen my rating go from 4.94 down to 4.8 and back up to 4.9 in the last year. I doubt Uber even deactivates for low ratings anymore. What a driver should be worried about is the algorithm.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I make too little to give a shit about stars.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I find putting this behind my head rest helps with ratings


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Uber rating system is a scam and it is there to make the drivers try harder. I'm not a conspiracy theorist but those corporate top dogs do anything to keep their 7 figure $$$ salaries. No day passes without some corporate dog gets caught cheating, and that's just the tip of Iceberg we see in the news. That's the dirty games those top dogs play, not only rating but many other tricks. Wait to see how dirty they will play once they go public and must keep the greedy shareholders happy. We are their biggest expense and if they could, they would get rid of us before you know it and they will, AVs are inevitable future. Don't doubt it, it's coming sooner than you think.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Who is going to pay for AVs?
A company that bears no expense in any of their revenue producing assets?
Oh, what assets?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Uber IPO is valued at $120 Billion. That's where the money comes from. Investors such as Banks and mutual funds are already pouring in money. Good reads in: Thestreet, Forbes and MarketWatch


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The OP is incorrect, theoretically you can get a 2 star and have your rating go up if it replies a 1 star. The rating system is stupid but who cares, pay no attention to it and definitively dont make a bad decision just to get a 5 star rating.



Tom Oldman said:


> Investors such as Banks and mutual funds are already pouring in money.


What banks and mutual funds have invested money? Do you know what mutual funds are?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Good reads in: Thestreet, Forbes and/or MarketWatch.


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have seen my rating go from 4.94 down to 4.8 and back up to 4.9 in the last year. I doubt Uber even deactivates for low ratings anymore. What a driver should be worried about is the algorithm.


Anyone that has that occured to them is a legend in my books.Better a low rating cause you won't be expected much of as a driver.On the other bank if your a high rating then you have to do a first class act.Go figure what's best for you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have seen my rating go from 4.94 down to 4.8 and back up to 4.9 in the last year. I doubt Uber even deactivates for low ratings anymore. What a driver should be worried about is the algorithm.


Only way they will deactivate you if pax safety is at issue or too many pax complain .Low ratings and no pax complain, you will keep driving.


----------



## polrol (Sep 13, 2018)

Focus on the $ not the *'s


----------



## NS_Highlander (Mar 25, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have seen my rating go from 4.94 down to 4.8 and back up to 4.9 in the last year. I doubt Uber even deactivates for low ratings anymore. What a driver should be worried about is the algorithm.


A Pax told me they got into a car with girl driving, with her boyfriend beside her and they never spoke to her, just each other. They had something like a 3.6 and are still on the road....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I didn't believe this at first. The people at the Hub told me it was based on the last x00 rides, and that old ratings drop off as new ones come on. But now that my rating is down to 3.57, I see that they lied to me. Apparently it is true....

*Your rating can only go down not up.....*


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine went up


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I had a 1-star drop off this weekend. Raised my score 0.01. Then got a 1-star a few rides later. Worse yet, the PAX that left a one star also left a $5 tip. WTF? -o:


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

losiglow said:


> I had a 1-star drop off this weekend. Raised my score 0.01. Then got a 1-star a few rides later. Worse yet, the PAX that left a one star also left a $5 tip. WTF? -o:


Had one of those recently! WTF is totally appropriate!

My thought would be to better gauge a driver is by dropping the worst and best 5 ratings out of the last 500 rated trips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Had one of those recently! WTF is totally appropriate!
> 
> My thought would be to better gauge a driver is by dropping the worst and best 5 ratings out of the last 500 rated trips.


To better gauge the system they should ask one question at the end of the ride.

Rider, would you ride with this driver again? Yes - Carry on. No - Never match rider/driver again.
Driver, would you drive this passenger again? Yes - Carry on. No - Never match rider/driver again.

Sure seams like it would solve a whole lot of rating problems/games between Drivers and Passengers.


----------

